# Wivenhoe Dam 12-13th August 2006 Camping and also day outin



## Dodge

As a result of the expressions of interest on the forum; earlier today I booked a site to camp for the weekend 12-13 August, and the plan is weekend, or either day if you wish to come along.

Headman and Dodge will arrive at site 44 Captain Logan ground mid morning Sat 12....Headman depart arvo Sun 13...and I'll depart morning Mon 14.

The plan is fish Sat and Sunday, or any part of the weekend you wish, that suits you, and the overnighters will no doubt BBQ and have a few beverages and spin a few yarns.

Page 1 of the link following has big W maps by YakAtak, and page 3 has Dodge post showing sites viewed by YA and I.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2565

For those who wish to camp overnight Sat it may be worthwhile booking a site by number soon to all be roughly in the same area as other akffers, however there is no doubt there will be plenty of space without booking, you just have to take pot luck as to location


----------



## YakAtak

Site 45 booked for both nights 8)


----------



## Guest

Nice one Richo 

I called SEQ Water just a moment ago and requested a campsite for the Saturday night. The lady mentioned she had received three calls all asking to be around the same area today already :wink:

I'm booked in to site 43 for Saturday night, departing Sunday.
*
If anyone wants to crash in my camper trailer for the evening (BYO bedding) and share the cost just send me a PM.*


----------



## fishtales

I can't make the Aug 6 day due to work, but will make a big effort to get there on either the 12th or 13th to meet some of you guys and have a fish.

Chris


----------



## Dodge

cdenyer said:


> but will make a big effort to get there on either the 12th or 13th to meet some of you guys and have a fish.


Chris will be great if you can get out on either 12th [arvo] or 13th [allday] as it would be good to put a face to your username.

You misread Aug 6, it was actually a feeler for sometime in Aug 2006 by YakAtak to find interest in bigW, so you are missing nothing while working that day. :wink:


----------



## fishinswing

I will be there  but I have to work on Saturday which will rule me out for camping over night  (#@!* work), unless I can swap with a fellow coworker to enable me to have the whole Saturday at Wivenhoe. I will not book a site until I am more definate in my decision. I will defintely be there on Sunday very early to have the whole day down there to meet and fish with fellow akff members. Looking forward to putting faces to forum names. Until next time, see you all at The Big W.

P.S - Would love to increase the size of my PB bass. :roll:


----------



## YakAtak

fishinswing said:


> I will be there  but I have to work on Saturday which will rule me out for camping over night  (#@!* work), unless I can swap with a fellow coworker to enable me to have the whole Saturday at Wivenhoe. I will not book a site until I am more definate in my decision. I will defintely be there on Sunday very early to have the whole day down there to meet and fish with fellow akff members. Looking forward to putting faces to forum names. Until next time, see you all at The Big W.
> 
> P.S - Would love to increase the size of my PB bass. :roll:


John, I'll be using a fairly small tent, so there'll be plenty of space on my site for you, and also sure you will get a decent bass, just get some hard body lures, they seem to be the shiznit. I'm still keen for sunday week, if you want a hand chosing lures let me now.


----------



## fishinswing

G'day Karl, I am also still very keen for a Sunday reccie of The Big W again, will talk to you as the weekend gets closer. Lure situation is now under control, thanks for your offer. Catch you soon Karl.

P.S - I will certainly take up your offer of shared tent site if I can get the Saturday off, I will share the site fee with you. Thanks.


----------



## YakAtak

No worries John, Sunday week, mid afternoon again, I'll be there.


----------



## Dodge

YakAtak said:


> No worries John, Sunday week, mid afternoon again, I'll be there.


Karl

I'm sleeping in my van on the W weekend [12-13] and if you want I can bring my bus tent [single pole], you can stand up and both of you and John will fit easy 9' x 9'. Let me know before hand if you want the use


----------



## YakAtak

Thanks for the offer Bob, but I think it's best to put a bit more distance between me and anyone who wants to sleep, I might snore pretty bad. I don't mind not being able to stand up in the tent as it's only for sleeping.


----------



## Dodge

Here is list of starters with one month to go from today.

CAMPING akffers
site43 Dallas, site44 Dodge and headman, site45 YakAtak, site?? LizardWizard

DAY akffers
fishtales, fishinswing, meoldchina

Still enough water and space for plenty more starters that weekend :wink:

Only listed above are those who have responded to this post, although others showed interest on the YakAtak 'early warning wivenhoe' post


----------



## fishinswing

G'day fellow Big W camp weekenders,

Just a warning/notification that there will be a half day all electric bass comp on at the Big W on the 13th August. From my past experience fishing the Cressbrook Dam during or just after an electric comp, the bass will tend to shut down. Can't exactly say why, most likely to much boat traffic.

It is something you can all think about. They ususally kick of around 7.00am. We could enter and show them how it's done from a kayak. Karl's fish would of left them for dead.

 I have organised at work for someone to do my Saturday shift, so it leaves me open to join the rest around the campfire on Saturday night. Hope that site offer still stands Karl.


----------



## YakAtak

Yeah, we should be fine mate, Between the 3 sites that are booked I'm sure there'll be plenty of room for you and Lizardwizard to squeeze in.  Last time I had my 4-6man dome tent, a 3m x 4m tarp and still would have had room for a small dome tent. Richo is camping out of his van so he'll have oodles of room on his site.


----------



## Dodge

Only three weeks to the posted outing weekend date from today...........

Only changes from last Saturdays list is fishinswing has moved from the DAY blokes, to CAMPING and joins YakAtak on site 45.

Still only eight akffers confirmed at this point as starters

fishtales only just noticed your username change, so have adjusted accordingly


----------



## Shoey

Im unavailable for those dates, we have a 40th birthday to attend on the 12th so that stuffs my fishing for that weekend.


----------



## Dodge

Shoey said:


> Im unavailable for those dates, we have a 40th birthday to attend on the 12th so that stuffs my fishing for that weekend.


Gerard

If its not to far from home, bring your hangover out on Sunday arvo and have a hair of the dog :lol:


----------



## Jake

Richo,
Unfortunately Im away to work in a few days, so will miss the big W trip. Good luck with the thumping bass.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Guest

Dodge

I'm back from the holiday, now have the Yak and currently workin on the roof racks after bringing home the yak on my Boat.

I will definately be there on one of the days or both.

I will try to talk my mate in to coming for a fish as well.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

mac_fish said:


> I will definately be there on one of the days or both.
> 
> I will try to talk my mate in to coming for a fish as well.
> 
> Cheers


Be good to catch up Sel, and glad you are on the water now with the yak :wink:


----------



## Guest

Top stuff Mac_Fish.....

Look forward to seeing you there mate. 

Getting closer now !!


----------



## YakAtak

Sweeet, good to hear you'll be joining us, Sel.


----------



## fishinswing

15 more sleeps to go everyone to a great weekend.


----------



## Dodge

fishinswing said:


> 15 more sleeps to go everyone to a great weekend.


Probably one less...will be to excited to sleep the night before mate :lol:


----------



## Guest

Not long to go now fellas!!

I was hoping to get my new Prowler Elite this week and bring up for the trip for a bit of a paddle, and if anyone wanted to try her out as well.
I got a call from the Kayak Shop today, apparently the Flame elite they had for me has been damaged in transit and is no longer fit for sale!!

They have more arriving in mid August, colours TBA.

I'm contemplating going into Anaconda this weekend and seeing if I can talk them down on their price, they have a Flame in stock on the floor which I could potentially get my grubby little hands on this weekend.

*EDIT*

Just called Anaconda, someone had ticketed the Elite incorrectly which has now been corrected to the correct price of $1699.00!!
I have asked them to put a big fat SOLD sticker on it for me 
Not sure if I should pay for it on Saturday and take it home with me, or just put a deposit on it and pick it up down the line :shock:


----------



## Dodge

Dallas said:


> I have asked them to put a big fat SOLD sticker on it for me
> Not sure if I should pay for it on Saturday and take it home with me,


Thats what the plastic in your wallet is for mate, to spend on other plastic....take it home now, and congratulations, look forward to seeing it at big W


----------



## Dodge

With 14 days to the outing here is latest summary of attendees

CAMPING
site43 Dallas, site44Dodge and headman, site45 YakAtak and fishinswing, site?? LizaedWizard

DAY
fishtales, meoldchina, mac_fish and mate.

Nows the time for rum and port buyers to make their purchases for the Saturday night, and for those who are thinking about coming up, to post your intentions and arrange a leave pass at home..we total 10 to this point.


----------



## Dodge

Ross

Saturday cook up sounds the go before fishing the arvo session; you can consider the site 44 team as starters.

Won't need forkies for tea, as I,ve already told Gilbo/headman it's stew on Saturday night being easy and warming, prior to convivial drinks with akffers.

Having said that looking forward to breaking my own freshwater viginity by any means, and that includes forkies.

Speaking to Danny/wongus this morning and pleased to say he's another starter at W


----------



## Guest

I'm also down for a cook-up Saturday lunch time before heading out for a arvo session


----------



## Guest

Guys

I'll definately be there ,can't wait. My sounder works, my trolleys almost redesigned and I'm keen for a fish. I too like Richo am still fishless on my yak(freshwater or salt)

A had an unfortunate accident this afternoon loading the tempo, snapped the mounts for the rudder, poor engineering in my opinion, so I have to get that back together b4 I get out there. May be some araldite, order a new piece or come up with a better design myself.

Dallas, I went to Anaconda this morning and I'm thinking of upgrading already. They had a Prowler 4.5 fishing elite,omg wat a paddle.

I like the transducer mount and sounder mount, well designed by the looks that ship could be a goer. Will check yours out next weekend.

Karl, I caught up with Angelo at Anaconda, what a top bloke, peppered me with questions on Kayak fishing. I got him to log onto this forum while I was in the shop and made him take a look at Fishbrain's trevelly. He was amazed.

Karl, he also said that the price you got on the scupper pro with that paddle was a secret deal, oh well he now knows that it was posted on here.

Angelo talked my mate amd I into a pair of H2o Kayak pants, he had them at 30 percent off. My mate also got a cuda 168 for 150 with the price guarantee as amart has them for 169.

I went out for a paddle this afternoon, rudderless, in the Brisbane river below Wivenhoe at Burtons bridge. Found a place I once camped at when I was in a 4wd club. A large lagoon where it was wide and the depth was 20 feet. Heaps of arches on the sounder but I caught nothing.

Anyway I've rambled on, just a tip to watchout for when going into Wivenhoe to the camp site just off the main road.

There are some huge roos and there are plenty of them that just seem to hang around this area, I've come close to hitting one a few times, would have put a huge dint in my Pajero.

As I've said b4, can't wait guys and I'll definately See you all there.

Cheers


----------



## YakAtak

Oops, ah well, ya get that, I never said you could go in and expect to get the same deal. 
I'm still up north, but slowly heading home now  
In Rocky with a mate for a few days, then off to 1770 again, hopefully going to get out to Lady Musgrave for snokel then straight home from there. Cyas next weekend.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## fishinswing

5 more sleeps everyone !!!  . I like rest of you can't wait, it will be a great experience to meet everyone. I am all ready to go, really just need to wait for Saturday. I had a short trip to Cressbrook Dam on Sunday to make sure all gear is working well and scored a pb bass (43cm)  . Come on Wivenhoe. I will see you all on Saturday.

P.S - Count me in on a lunch before hitting the water.


----------



## wongus

G'day guys.

For those planning a day trip.. be aware that the gates are apparently shut at sunset and it costs about $50 to get let out... either that or a miserable night in the car if you haven't come prepared with a tent....

Which is the main fishing / yakking day for those planning on doing the day trip?


----------



## Dodge

wongus said:


> Which is the main fishing / yakking day for those planning on doing the day trip?


Danny

The only declared time among the day blokes is Ross/meoldchina who's lobbing at W late morning Sat and some of us having a BBQ and beer before an arvo fish then departing late same day [except campers].

And of course the camping akffers are in for both sessions Sat pm and Sun am+

Those from GC will be there mid morning Sat [estimate] in Capt Logan camp ground


----------



## Guest

fishinswing said:


> I had a short trip to Cressbrook Dam on Sunday to make sure all gear is working well and scored a pb bass (43cm)  . Come on Wivenhoe. I will see you all on Saturday.


John, I thought that was an upgrade on your pb bass, thats a great fish from that dam, you'll have to tell us about that on the weekend.

I had a sick day today and I've got one tomorrow, lol, it's almost tommorrow now. Anyway fine tuning tackle and rods for the fish on my sick days, cough cough.

Wat time is lunch starting and when will you head out for the fish?

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

mac_fish said:


> Wat time is lunch starting and when will you head out for the fish?
> 
> Cheers


Sel
Lunch will start when someone strikes a match to light BBQ; and fishing will follow thereafter.

Clocks are only important on work days so times to quote are difficult to advise, listen to stomach rumbling as a guide :wink:


----------



## Guest

Geez, you guys are so relaxed. I was once in a 4WD club and every thing was timed down to the last minute.

Oh well, hopefully I will be there around 12.30. The mother in law has pulled rank this Saturday and has demanded one of her scrubs be chopped out in the morning. :x

So I will be there for lunch I hope 

Cheers


----------



## fishbrain

Good Luck Guys Jeb & I were going to sneak up there Dawn Saturday morning family comments fixed that and I work Sunday ice jigs & jackal masks have been braining them up there plenty of photos and fish don't let me down have a good trip everybody Iam GREEN!!! Happy Fishin Fishbrain


----------



## Guest

Bring on Big W!! 8)

My Scotty Triple arrived today, been promised my sounder bracket on Friday so the Prowler is almost ready to rock 

I should arrive at the dam sometime around 10:30 am I think.

Wont take me long to set up the camper trailer, so I'll be ready for my first beer a little after 11 hopefully 

Anyone need a spare yak for the weekend??

My mate Chris was a maybe but wont have his foot out of plaster in time for the weekend, I can bring one of the Tarpon's up if anyone needs a boat for the weekend.


----------



## headman

I'm taking my Cobb cooker to have roast lamb and veg on Saturday night instead of a BBQ with Dodge.

If any Sat night akffers want to share in a roast post a reply here before Thursday lunchtime and Richo will tell me and extra tucker can be bought along and you can chip in re the cost.

can cater for up to 6 blokes, look forward to seeing you all


----------



## Dodge

Gilbo has a couple of Cobbs and is happy to take a second one if required, his only concern is the quantity of meat and veg.

I'll tell him of interest Thurs arvo so he can buy the food for cooking


----------



## YakAtak

I'll probly be strapped for cash after paying my camping fees (3 weeks in NQ will do that to ya   ) So I'll be raiding Mum's fridge for snags and hopefully some prawns to chuck on the BBQ


----------



## Dodge

At 36 hours to go here are confirmed starters for camping, or day trip as posted or phoned to me

Hagar site 41, Dallas 43, Dodge & headman 44, YakAtak & fishinswing 45 also meoldchina, Mac_fish, wongus, and fishtales is a maybe

LizardWizard got lumbered for a wedding at last minute.

I'm ready with secret weapon lure, beer, and port, so bring it on; leaving the GC between 8.30-9am Saturday, so ETA big W 10-11am and been known to quaff a coldie when the yaks are unloaded so look for an ugly bastard with a blue hat about that time


----------



## Guest

Dodge said:


> I'm ready with secret weapon lure, beer, and port, so bring it on;


I think you let the secret out when u said do I need to use a swivel in front of it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

Mac_fish said:


> I think you let the secret out when u said do I need to use a swivel in front of it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers


Not the case Sel, thats my second string :wink:


----------



## YakAtak

Are we there yet?


----------



## Peril

Have fun guys.

Tight lines


----------



## Dodge

Peril said:


> Have fun guys.


Dave that's a given I reckon, and forecast is good although Gatton [nearest BoM observations,is half GC each day in morning] so waking up will be a shiver till sun warms.

At this point I'm fully loaded inc the fleet on van, tomorrow is only ratchet the yak straps down and fill the esky, then start driving.

And it seems turnout of akffers may hit double figures, which betters previous freshwater best in Qld with 7 at Hinze Dam

Gold Coasters reminder, using Logan Motorway tolls are $1.80 and second is $1


----------



## Guest

Peril said:


> Have fun guys.


Thanks Peril, I am so looking forward to meeting up with everyone. Finished the yak tonight, checkout "rigged kayaks".

A brilliant forum here and I'm sure some great guys here and the best part I get to meet some of them tommorrow and even have a fish with them. Gee at this late stage even thinking of staying overnight, will see.

Lets hope we catch heaps of bass.

Cheers


----------



## fishtales

I hope all you folk have a great weekend and maybe catch a fish or two.  
I was hoping to come down for at least 1 day, but I have to backfill a night shift on Sat night and as I work 12 hr shifts it makes it difficult.

I look forward to all the tall storys on Sunday evening. :wink:

Chris


----------



## Dodge

Bad luck Chris, but I'm sure there will be re runs at bigW and the weather will be warmer


----------



## Guest

I'm all set, yak is on the camper trailer all ready for tomorrow 

Ended up rigging the Prowler afterall, she's ready to fish!

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow!


----------



## YakAtak

Sweeeeeeeet


----------

